# Namm 2015



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

It's my second favourite time of the year! (Summer NAMM being the second)

Here's the first interesting video I've seen. Dunlop is a little late on this one but still a cool idea.

[video=youtube_share;46rYY2HiOlw]http://youtu.be/46rYY2HiOlw[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Some interesting new LP style guitars from Godin...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mini everything.

Curious to see what gets unveiled, and how my tastes have changed now that im going to be touring gear.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Budda said:


> Mini everything.
> 
> Curious to see what gets unveiled, and how my tastes have changed now that im going to be touring gear.












[video=youtube_share;WSISQ4tNtCk]http://youtu.be/WSISQ4tNtCk[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

*T-REX REPLICATOR
The not-quite-ready-yet Replicator tape-echo features a super-tough proprietary cassette, two playback heads, chorus, and—get this—tap-tempo and expression-pedal control! Approx. street price for the Replicator will be $699.
*

Great idea but the concept of a "proprietary cassette" sounds like "planned obsolescence" to me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some Danelectro stuff...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Is this sacrilege or not???
*
Fender American Standard Double Cut Telecaster....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> *Is this sacrilege or not???
> *
> Fender American Standard Double Cut Telecaster....


Looks like an Epiphone...

(Which was copying the Tele shape and making it a double cut... probably)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I could see me actually using this

[video=youtube_share;6_AerHyYxwg]http://youtu.be/6_AerHyYxwg[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Fender American Standard Double Cut Telecaster....


doesn't work for me either. 
reminds of the gibby longhorn dc, 
which I also don't like.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> *Is this sacrilege or not???
> *
> Fender American Standard Double Cut Telecaster....


Surprisingly to me, I don't hate it. I wouldn't buy one as I prefer the original single cut tele but I don't think it's ugly or disproportionate.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Small footprint compressor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Robert1950 said:


> *Is this sacrilege or not???
> *
> Fender American Standard Double Cut Telecaster....


I agree with Steadly - I don't mind it, it doesn't stick me in the eyes, but I do prefer the traditional shape.

Neil


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> *T-REX REPLICATOR
> The not-quite-ready-yet Replicator tape-echo features a super-tough proprietary cassette, two playback heads, chorus, and—get this—tap-tempo and expression-pedal control! Approx. street price for the Replicator will be $699.
> *
> 
> Great idea but the concept of a "proprietary cassette" sounds like "planned obsolescence" to me.



Now that's interesting! Be cool if they'd do a "light" version sans the tap tempo, chorus and expression pedal features.

WRT to the "planned obsolescence" aspect, a guy'd probably be well advised to pick up a 2 or 3 extra proprietary cassette packages in advance. Might come in handy down the road if/when they reach unobtanium status.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Some interesting new LP style guitars from Godin...
> 
> View attachment 11809


I wonder why it took them so long.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some Gibson Custom Shop Stuff

[video=youtube;7R7Pkqm36q4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R7Pkqm36q4[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Mooer trumps Jim Dunlop










The Mooer Wah


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Godin Classic CT. Yes, I like the idea. Made in Canada too. I have no problem with Spanish Cedar and Richlite as long as they work. Different Pickup options and the Godin HDR switch give it some unique options. Having owned a Hamer P90 special in the past, I can tell you that the SP90-3 bridge pickup is a screamer and, unfortunately, the king of 60 cycle hum. A street price of $1500 or so seems reasonable to me.

Soon to retire and in a lower income bracket, I might have considered the the HB model with the '59 and Alnico2 pups. My pet peave with Godin has been the neck radius. My figures don't care for anything with a radius over 12". I hope it isn't 16" like a number of their models.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I see that the one on the wall behind the fellow with the red and white t-shirt is sporting Duncan P-Rails.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Mooer trumps Jim Dunlop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, maybe not. It would come down to the sound for me, and I'd need to try them both.

Unless the sound of the Mooer is much better than the JD, those little flip extenders aren't important to me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am interested in the Epiphone Blueshawk Deluxe. I almost bought the Gibson version 9 years ago. The Epi version does have the dummy coil like the original, (no 60 cycle hum - thank you). Again, wait until summer No noise, P90s, strat scale, semi hollow, small bodied. Me likely. I like the red the best.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the posted NAMM videos indicates that Ibanez will be coming out with 7 and 8-string fan-fret models. The advantage of fanned frets is that they allow you to adjust scale length with string pitch. They're actually more comfortable and easy to adapt to than you'd think; certainly more than I had thought.

[video=youtube;u6DoJfFeovE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6DoJfFeovE[/video]


----------

